# Guess I'm about to get booted off GW...



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

Anybody who still posts over on the _other_ forum, feel free to go over there and defend me.  

I just nailed a bunch of those yahoos over there for their juvenile behavior when some guy posts something with an honest question looking for an honest answer before he makes his purchase. :argh:

Some of those jerks must be inbred, that's about all I can figure. Oh well, at least that crap doesn't go on over here much from what I can see.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Naw they are just mutants.  I was kicked off long ago from there for making midnight raids and doing a bunch of postings saying tractorforum dot com. I got the boot real quick from spike and sent to disneyland. The 2nd thing is to look and see if the guy has a e-mail away from that site and e-mail him the info you have for him. If you can get his private e-mail you then e-mail him about this site.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> * The 2nd thing is to look and see if the guy has a e-mail away from that site and e-mail him the info you have for him. If you can get his private e-mail you then e-mail him about this site. *


Actually, I tried that the other day, and it detected the words "Tractor Forum" and threatened to ban me for sending spam.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You don't have to worry about getting booted out of there unless you post about politics or religion or just try and type tractorforum. Then you will get a warning and do it again and your gone. GW is a forum for bashing you never get a straight answer from hardy anyone. Unless your buying a high dollar JD. Even if your buying a high dollar Cub or Simplicity they will still bash it. Its just fun and games for them. I got the boot from over there Oct 2003 for talking about this place. I know it gets on your nerves i used to defend the JD L's and the JD Scott's LT's because they got bashed the most. If its was all junk they wouldn't keep making them because people wouldn't buy them.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> * I know it gets on your nerves i used to defend the JD L's and the JD Scott's LT's because they got bashed the most. If its was all junk they wouldn't keep making them because people wouldn't buy them. *


All I'm interested in is defending a guy's right to buy what he can afford. I'm not against JD, Cub, Simp or any other brand out there (except Murray  ), but I'm against cutting a guy's gonads off because he asks a simple question and gets blown to kingdom come by 100 posts of sheer ignorance and stupidity!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya thats the reason why I left there. Luckly I happand to just stop in one day, and saw a post from Andy saying he just started a new tractor site. Been here ever sence.


I have not gone so far as get myself banned though. Some of the other gardening sites they have are OK, and I stop into once in a wile.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Ya thats the reason why I left there. Luckly I happand to just stop in one day, and saw a post from Andy saying he just started a new tractor site. Been here ever sence.
> 
> 
> I have not gone so far as get myself banned though. Some of the other gardening sites they have are OK, and I stop into once in a wile. *


I haven't been banned either...tried to post one day and it sent me to disney...but I can still get in under my user name.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *Anybody who still posts over on the other forum, feel free to go over there and defend me.
> 
> I just nailed a bunch of those yahoos over there for their juvenile behavior when some guy posts something with an honest question looking for an honest answer before he makes his purchase. :argh:
> ...


Easy now some of us are members here as well, and as far as I can tell Im not Inbred.....but how does one tell? I kind look like Igor, is that a sign 

Dual member ship is a privilege and a honor....wear your badges well and enjoy....P.S develop a sense of humor or you will be swallowed up and spit out

Ducati


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: Guess I'm about to get booted off GW...*



> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Easy now some of us are members here as well, and as far as I can tell Im not Inbred.....but how does one tell? I kind look like Igor, is that a sign
> 
> Dual member ship is a privilege and a honor....wear your badges well and enjoy....P.S develop a sense of humor or you will be swallowed up and spit out
> ...


I said *some* of them must be inbred.  I like to think of myself as having a very healthy sense of humor. Their brand of humor and mine just don't quite see eye to eye in some instances though.

Oh well... enough said.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

I always here about "the other forum" and how they're a lot of argumentative folks their. So I never venture over to the "darkside" I am afraid they'll want me to squeal like pig! 

This forum has great folk even if a lot of y'all don't want to try crawfish, its your lost! I have met a lot of great people here why go any place else when talking tractors and such.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey ,, All 
I never heard of a GW !! , I don`t need to , Got all I need right here .
I do belong to a N club , However I do not carry info from here to there or the other way .
I`ve found good freindly folkes on both , there for I don`t need any other forums.
Info and opinions on tractor forum are professional and honest attempts to being professional. What more do we need .
Time for Po Folk to go to work , Y`all have a good Day .


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Try It*

This forum has great folk even if a lot of y'all don't want to try crawfish, its your lost! I have met a lot of great people here why go any place else when talking tractors and such. [/B][/QUOTE] 
Anybody that wants to cook up a mess of anything I will try it. I figure if someone is going to the bother to cook it would not be polite of my not to eat. So what time is supper?


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, I was wondering what GW is too. So I don't accidently go there.

Mark


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

They bash tractors on the GW.But here they bash people.Calling someone a imbread or a Mutant or when the political crap goes on calling someone a idiot or uneducated dumba$$ or throwing miss spelling in there face.Thats the differance between the two sights.I feel when someone bashes a tractor many times it is a friendly jab.However when you bash a person it is going to far and drives me atleast away from that sight?Just my thoughts bash away.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

IMHO, this forum is better constructed, easier to use, and more informative to my specific interests. That being said, GW does have some useful information. They just need to not be so threatened by another group of folks who may have decided to set up another related, but separate, forum. There are enough people for both to share, and enough bandwidth too.:yin: :yin:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Actually if it wasnt for GW being the way it is, this site may not have taken off or been as successful....
I say this respectfully of course and with no slight to either site. 
The bulk of the members came here from there in the begining...
Still have the spam mail to join the darkside, in which I gladly did
but still belong to the Farside as well!!

Ducati


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *They bash tractors on the GW.But here they bash people.Calling someone a imbread or a Mutant or when the political crap goes on calling someone a idiot or uneducated dumba$$ or throwing miss spelling in there face.Thats the differance between the two sights.I feel when someone bashes a tractor many times it is a friendly jab.However when you bash a person it is going to far and drives me atleast away from that sight?Just my thoughts bash away. *




And they dont do that at GW Here is the lasted on mis spelled word. And i can find more if you want.



RE: Are we going into the 'disposable age'?
Posted by: nine7xbam (My Page) on Mon, Feb 28, 05 at 6:28

Sorry ,but the words are spelled-aren't,believe,throw,grammar,afar,and inadequate. Letz here it four are pulik skool sistum! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RE: Are we going into the 'disposable age'?
Posted by: mrmowerfixer NE Kentucky (My Page) on Mon, Feb 28, 05 at 7:05

Lets not get in to making fun of people again. I belive this happened on another thread, TRACTOR STYLING. Can you spell EVERY word right, mr nine7xbam? The trow-away transmissions I thought didn't have the W. Maybe it did. I don't know. 
The B-day isn't mine. I just wanted to see if it would pop up, and if it would be Febuary or March. The birthday is my grandpas though, Febuary 29,1936. 



And they dont bash people there
 Lets see what GW has to say on that one.




RE: Quiet Muffler for GT5000?
Posted by: USN_ED 5a/NE Calif. (My Page) on Sun, Feb 27, 05 at 11:54

Professor - 
If you are an "out-front Christian" as you calim to be on your "My Page" info, you would know that GOD rides a Harley, dogs are GOD's creatures, and "boom-boxes" carry the word of the LORD. 

It never ceases to amaze me that people who claim to be Christians and tout their Christianity are so un-Christianlike in their thoughts, writings, and actions. 

Oh, just to clear up any misconceptions, I'm eyeing my Crown Royal bottle with the idea of having a few shots during the NASCAR races today. 

Lastly, watch out when increasing the length, inserting things into, and adding bends, etc. to the exhaust system or you are likely to increase the back-pressure which is not a good thing. 

ED

RE: Quiet Muffler for GT5000?
Posted by: USN_ED 5a/NE Calif. (My Page) on Mon, Feb 28, 05 at 11:05

Olds455 - 
Have you put any thought into wearing that bark collar yourself? Might prevent further clap-trap from you. 

ED 

RE: Quiet Muffler for GT5000? fu
Posted by: USN_ED 5a/NE Calif. (My Page) on Mon, Feb 28, 05 at 11:25

Olds455 - 
Sunday is over. Go preach somewhere else. 

ED 

Shall i go on:question:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Well you got me on that one Jodyand.Your right there are some awful rotten people over there as well.

I went over to see what 911Radioman was talking about.From what I seen his point was if its not a Craftsman then your confusing the question asker.He seemed upset with anyone with a different suggestion?He did have a good opinion of what the guy needed.But when others offered ideas he lost his cool.Then came running to this sight with his tail between his legs.Like a whipped pup.Why what is the point bashing a sight just because you do not agree with there posters?

Sears Craftsman GT5000 owners are very proud of there tractors and theres nothing wrong with that.But they sure appear to be thin skinned and I do not understand why that is.There are several owners on GW that are this way toward there GT5000 seems strange a tractor can make some so defensive.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Johndeere,

LOL I think you are on to something about GT owners. I will make it my personal quest to acquire such an unit, sit on it, test it out and see what becomes of me......I will report back with my findings. Be forewarned some of you may not recognize me as the same person the change can be so pronounced.... 
:furious: 

Ducati


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Go and check it out Duc but you wont change because once you go Cub you will never go back:lmao:


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *I went over to see what 911Radioman was talking about.From what I seen his point was if its not a Craftsman then your confusing the question asker.He seemed upset with anyone with a different suggestion?He did have a good opinion of what the guy needed.But when others offered ideas he lost his cool.Then came running to this sight with his tail between his legs.Like a whipped pup.Why what is the point bashing a sight just because you do not agree with there posters?
> 
> Sears Craftsman GT5000 owners are very proud of there tractors and theres nothing wrong with that.But they sure appear to be thin skinned and I do not understand why that is.There are several owners on GW that are this way toward there GT5000 seems strange a tractor can make some so defensive. *


No, JohnDeere, my point is that there seems to be very little tolerance for people that own anything other than JD or Cub. 

You see, its not just that thread in particular, it is scattered all over that site. But hey... no skin off my back. I get far more answers to my tractor questions over here than over there anyhow.

Seems like here I've discovered something. You can actually discuss something here and actually not get bashed for it in large measure.

Have a good day!


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I always felt the Craftsman owners out weigh the CC and JD owners over there.Seems there is a lot of GT5000 discussions going on there latley?Nothing wrong with that.I think a lot of the time.What happens is a guy ask for help deciding what to buy.Its alway easier to spend someone elses money then there own?The tractor that gets a raw deal over there is a L series JD that gets slamed to the mat on a daily basis.Plenty of Cub Cadet bashing as well.Like just another MTD?Even Simplicity gets bashed with the Deck dragger and Corn row comments.It does get out of hand but is intertainment also.Most of it is just that intertainment.But when someone ask a real question concerning a real problem it seems there are plenty of those question answered?It sort of a off time of year.Not many guys are mowing and having problems.Its the what should I buy time of the year.I feel half the post are just posted to get something started.When there what should I buy questions.You cant blame the forum for the members it brings in.Heck Sears Craftsmans there great.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes I do agree JD. The L has gotten the bad rap sence day one over there. OK its not a top of the line, but its not bad for the cost.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *I always felt the Craftsman owners out weigh the CC and JD owners over there.Seems there is a lot of GT5000 discussions going on there latley?Nothing wrong with that.I think a lot of the time.What happens is a guy ask for help deciding what to buy.Its alway easier to spend someone elses money then there own?The tractor that gets a raw deal over there is a L series JD that gets slamed to the mat on a daily basis.Plenty of Cub Cadet bashing as well.Like just another MTD?Even Simplicity gets bashed with the Deck dragger and Corn row comments.It does get out of hand but is intertainment also.Most of it is just that intertainment.But when someone ask a real question concerning a real problem it seems there are plenty of those question answered?It sort of a off time of year.Not many guys are mowing and having problems.Its the what should I buy time of the year.I feel half the post are just posted to get something started.When there what should I buy questions.You cant blame the forum for the members it brings in.Heck Sears Craftsmans there great. *


JohnDeere, I *do* agree with you on the L series bashing. That single deck hanger has really gotten some mileage out of it since those things came out.

Maybe what I posted was in the wrong thread. I wasn't necessarily PO'd at that thread, it just landed there. I had read a few other things pertaining to a guys religion that I thought were unprovoked and I just let it out in that thread in the manner that I did.

I looked at an L before buying my GT5000. Of course, they weren't GT's except the 110, and it didn't seem to be as heavy built of a machine, in my opinion.

I know what you're saying though. I guess there is a fair amount of bashing all the way around when you get right down to it. 

Maybe the Craftsman influx is more indicative of the economic times we live in, where people are just trying to stretch their dollar to its farthest. I know that is definitely the case with me.

And yes, I think my Craftsman is... what's your word for it? *Great!!!*  :cheers:


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Mutant retard checking in. Both sites are great. Tractors rule. Thinned skinned people beware. The exfoliator has arrived. (did I spell that wrong?)


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The GT5000 Craftsmans are great.Every retarted Mutant needs one


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Now watch your manners Wheely_boy, BTW hows the monkey?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wheely_boy _
> *The exfoliator has arrived. (did I spell that wrong?) *


You are correct sir!  

ex·foli·ator n.


I login over there (GW) about once a week and drop an obscure post in every few months to keep my account active. There are a few old time members over there that I like to follow what their up to.

My first posts over there in May 2002 were questions about my old Jacobsen LT. One poster gave me links to some other forums to ask. I've wondered afterword if he was kicked off for helping me. I wish I could remember his nick.

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *The GT5000 Craftsmans are great.Every retarted Mutant needs one *


 Hell, I own one...that pretty well says it all:lmao:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Wheelyboy! Haven't seen you in a while, glad to see you posting. As to GW only booting folks over political stuff, I got booted for using the dreaded "Yahoo" word, while trying to refer someone to better info about a tractor. My e-mail address is at yahoo as well, and therefore I would get warned anytime I tried to post my e-mail address. I can still look over there, just can't post. At this point, I don't consider it a loss, I'm busy enough here and at another forum that I don't really need a 3rd one to occupy my time.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I would like to personally thank the former GW member (unknown) who laid down his membership there to inform me of this site when it first begun.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

That would be Andy!!!! That how I ended up over here. Hey Freebird you working on the 787?


----------



## DenRS (Dec 11, 2004)

I used to post there, but then stopped. I didn't care for the arguements over this is better than that. Most people post a question trying to get feedback to help them make a decision. Quite a few times it turns into Craftsmans rule, JD stinks, mine is what you should get, and then someone starts defending their decsion. I'm not 12 years old and I can make my own decisions. The main reason I don't post there is that if you asked a question you would get 15 answers that have nothing to do with your question. Then someone hijacks your thread and you still don't have an answer. Of course their is some good info there, but you have to carve your way through the BS to get there.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

wheely_boy
Tractorforum.com Senior Member

Registered: Sep 2003
Location: Chagrin Falls, Ohio
Posts: 302


Mutant retard checking in. Both sites are great. Tractors rule. Thinned skinned people beware. The exfoliator has arrived. (did I spell that wrong? -------------------------- { danger wheel robinson , danger -- mutant retard hunyock attack -- and after i gave you your monkey -- I will have to see your papers -- bigl22


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I spend most of my time here.. but am still a member at the GW.. I like this forum becasuse of the 'freedom of post' act that we have.. plus there seems to be far less bashing over here.. 

The GW does have some real good members there.. but also some asses.. i guess like most forums.. 

they tend to bash a lot of the L's there.. here we love all tractors..


There is one rotten bastard of a member over there... who constantly bashes simplicities.. calling them corn rows.. personally, i think he's just jealous.. Cant recall his name... duc something...:furious: :furious:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *
> The GW does have some real good members there.. but also some asses.. i guess like most forums..
> 
> ...



LOL that was some of my best material !! It made me laugh so hard I cried.....even the stone faced simplicity hardcore even laughed....oh the memories....spring is near, corn row scare crow
could come back to life

Ducati


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

That was funny.I think most of the bashing over there is just done in fun.Sure there are some a$$es but.You learn to just ignore them.I for one have had a lot of good times over there.I know a lot of members here do not like the lack of freedom of speech there.But thats true with just about every thing.Im sure you all have wanted to tell your boss what a no good @#[email protected]#.He is but did you do it?

The real nasty guys over there seem to move on.I dont think even Fbeard does what he does like posting the picture of the L series deck hanger bracket with a smiley face.To be nasty he just is trying to expess his humor in a weird way.

Guys like Wheelyboy make it idicting and keep atleast me coming back to see the days comedy.

I have heard some of you say there is no one there that has a clue about tractors?I disagree with that.There are many that do not know anything and thats what its all about.Helping others sometimes that is comical also.I know im alway learning something.Im never afraid to learn something new and not afraid to admit it.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Room for one more??*

Hey folks!!

Got room for one more, thick-headed, slow-witted, tractor and animal loving guy?? Oh, like women also (no mistakes there)!
Never been to GW, never want to go.....
Thanks for your time....
C-Ya!
NANA


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Room for one more??*



> _Originally posted by glenn27 _
> *Hey folks!!
> 
> Got room for one more, thick-headed, slow-witted, tractor and animal loving guy?? Oh, like women also (no mistakes there)!
> ...


Hey Glen, Nice to see you come on board. Hope you post often and enjoy this site....good people and interesting posts .

Mark


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

here's a real dumb question for you, I keep reading GW, Gw,, what in hell is GW? Is it another tractor forum or what? I seem to be missing something here


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

GW=gardenweb

they have lots of forums...one of which is the lawn and garden tractor forum that they speak of here.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok Thanks
hard for us old timers to keep up with all these web pages.


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep, I was also booted off for stating the obvious and asking "tough" questions.

This group, so far, seems to be working well.


----------



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you admin, I just read 3 pages of posts just to find out what GW meant. 

Never been there, don't need to.


----------



## Drawbar (Jul 2, 2006)

I have almost got kicked off two websites myself.

One was a woodworking one in which I was a moderator. I got flak by the admin for a lot of different things with his premise being that Moderators had to lead by example...no off topic subjects, keeping topics in the right categories, that sort of thing. In the end it just became more like a job then a place to hang out and chat. In other words, it was not fun anymore. Now that I stopped being a moderator, its fun again and I go there everyday.

The other one was a forestry site. A great place for information, but its run by one guy and my posts kept getting deleted, messed with and that sort of thing. In the end it was like being at the local Grange Hall and being in the back room all the time and talking to no one. It was not much fun.

I just found out its best to move on if things start getting irritatating. I think you just find a forum that fits your personality and stay there. Myself, this is it. It has a huge amount of topics that I can relate to. Tractors, woodworking, snowmobiling, logging...one way or the other, I can make posts on here that others find interesting or amusing. That is what it is all about.

Just like a group of guys that have coffee at the local general store. That is what this place is...digitally anyway. Its okay to diagree, it kind of gets stale if people don't have a good argument now and then, but we are still all friends around here.


----------

